# Repair or Replace



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

This one is aimed at anyone who works in a bodyshop or knows a thing or two about repairs.

The pictures below are of one of our lease cars that has recently been returned and i am disputing the charges, i am not disputing the actual damage as its here for all to see, they have charged £2300 + VAT for the damage, my argument is that all 3 panels would repair and wouldn't be replaced, i went in a bit low and suggested the 2 doors would be £250 each and around £450 on the rear quarter, but i sit behind a desk and don't do this for a living so would welcome others comments




























Total damage being rechaged for this vehicle is a whopping £4500 inc VAT


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

1/4 panel and rear door will repair but i would be tempted to put a door on the front as it looks like it has taken the handle cup along with the other damage.

I would charge around £1k plus vat, plus the door to repair that for you.

Why didnt it get repaired before return? Lease companies always charge over the odds unless you are prepared to have an arguement.

Rob


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

robdcfc said:


> 1/4 panel and rear door will repair but i would be tempted to put a door on the front as it looks like it has taken the handle cup along with the other damage.
> 
> I would charge around £1k plus vat, plus the door to repair that for you.
> 
> ...


I don't get to see the cars before they go back, some of the costs used to be reasonable, a kerbed alloy is £60, factor in the time to off the road and its not always worth the hassle. Bumpers used to be around £150 for a decent scuff but now the costs are increasing, they charged £60 for a stone chip on this one  Genrally i see £500 on a private car and £1000 on a pool car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just done we buy any car valuation, with no damage £3100, with damage £1330.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Think robs pretty much summed it up.
There is no reason why the quarter and rear door can't be repaired, with the front door I would be try an attempted repair to see if or how it would come out. If after that I thought it would not repair my thoughts would be either a door skin if avaliable or a complete door. 
Where I work you'd probably be looking around £1200 plus parts if needed . :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That was my argument about the rear panel, £1050 + vat seems a touch expensive for one panel.


----------



## -AndyH- (Oct 11, 2012)

I had a not too dissimilar repair done recently for £5,500 (thread is on here). After seeing the repair, I can see why some body shops love insurance jobs.

If it can't be repaired, getting a door/quarter panel from a breakers then a respray?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

My argument is that you wouldn't replace that rear panel, a proper bodyshop (as pointed out above) should be able to repair it to a good enough standard.


----------



## -AndyH- (Oct 11, 2012)

I think you've hit the nail on the head there by saying "repair it to a good enough standard".

The best repair is surely going to be replace the panel. But this comes at a hefty cost vs repairing it. Ultimately it comes down to who's paying for the repair and to what standard do you want it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't know if the best repair is to replace the panel, with the doors it might be but the rear quarter panel I'm not so sure. If it was my car I'd rather have it repaired but not sure what an insurance company would do. The car won't be repaired its already gone to auction


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

It'll be full of filler this time next week and on a forecourt somewhere!


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

-AndyH- said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head there by saying "repair it to a good enough standard".
> 
> The best repair is surely going to be replace the panel. But this comes at a hefty cost vs repairing it. Ultimately it comes down to who's paying for the repair and to what standard do you want it.


A good enough repair is when someone that doesn't know where the original damage at a casual examination of the vehicle(walking round it) can't see either the damage or the repair.

This is the guideline that the lease companies are SUPPOSED to work to, I know I did the course myself about 3 years ago.

Rob


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Wow seems like a lot of money to repair a small scrap, someone is making a big profit on this, either the lease company or the body shop.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

PootleFlump said:


> Wow seems like a lot of money to repair a small scrap, someone is making a big profit on this, either the lease company or the body shop.


If you think that's a small scrape I like to see you repair it!! 
To a standard that wil pass lease inspection!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We ended up getting a credit from the lease company of £2200 against charges of £4500, Its a 55 plate Ford Galaxy 1.9 Zetec **55WRL so avoid it. .... the inside was worse  

I've actually had one car go back and they tried fining us £200 for preperation marks and a further £70 for a dry paint finish


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> I've actually had one car go back and they tried fining us £200 for preperation marks and a further £70 for a dry paint finish


:devil:

I think the OFT really need to look into this as it seems to be standard practice!


----------

